# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente inicia el bombeo de aguas del Júcar al Vinalopó (Alicante) para combatir la sequía

## sergi1907

Jue, 17/07/2014

Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente

Los primeros caudales de agua han llegado hoy a las zonas del Vinalopó afectadas por la sequía, aliviando los efectos de la escasez de recursos hídricos en los cultivos 
La Junta Central de Usuarios del Vinalopó es la encargada de distribuir los caudales entre los regantes interesados en su uso 
El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA), a través de la sociedad estatal Aguas de las Cuencas Mediterráneas (Acuamed), ha iniciado el bombeo de aguas del Júcar al Vinalopó (Alicante), unas zonas afectadas por la sequía, aliviando de esta forma los efectos de la escasez de recursos hídricos en los cultivos. Los primeros caudales de agua han llegado a las zonas del Vinalopó esta mañana. 

El MAGRAMA, a través de Acuamed, aprobó ayer la formalización del acuerdo que permite la utilización provisional por sequía de la transferencia Júcar-Vinalopó, acuerdo que tendrán que suscribir Acuamed, la Junta Central de Usuarios del Vinalopó, Alacantí y el Consorcio de Aguas de la Marina Baja (Alicante). 

Con este tramite, aprobado en el Consejo de Administración de Acuamed, la sociedad estatal dependiente del MAGRAMA pudo iniciar en la tarde de ayer, a través del trasvase, el bombeo de los primeros caudales de agua, que han llegado esta mañana a su destino en las zonas del Vinalopó. 

Gracias a este acuerdo, el Ministerio, a través de Acuamed, entregará a la Junta Central una cantidad máxima de 7,664 hm³ de agua de calidad y destinada a riego, procedente del Azud de la Marquesa, en el curso bajo del río Júcar. 

Con carácter previo a la distribución del agua, la Junta Central ha solicitado la preceptiva autorización de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar (CHJ), adjuntando, junto con la petición, la asignación que corresponde a cada uno de los usuarios. 

El punto de entrega del agua será el lugar donde se conectan la Conducción Júcar-Vinalopó con la Conducción General de la Margen Derecha del Post-trasvase. Aguas abajo del mencionado punto existe un contador que servirá para medir el agua trasvasada. 

Teniendo en cuenta la situación de imperiosa necesidad hídrica que padece el sistema Vinalopó-Alacantí, y tras la aprobación el pasado viernes por parte del Consejo de Ministros del Plan Hidrológico de la Cuenca del Júcar que habilita el funcionamiento de la infraestructura, disponer de este agua será fundamental para combatir la situación de sequía por la que atraviesa esta región.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/135998

----------

